# New husbands !!



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Tesco has opened A store in Hull that sells new husbands where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:

You may visit this store ONLY ONCE! There are six floors and the 
value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. 
The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!
So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads: 
Floor 1 
These men Have Jobs she is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads: 

Floor 2
These men Have Jobs and Love Kids. 'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.' So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads: 

Floor 3 
These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are extremely Good Looking.
'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.
She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads

Floor 4
These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework. 'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!' Still, she 
goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:

Floor 5
These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak. She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor, where the sign reads: 

Floor 6
You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. 
Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store. 

(Scroll and keep reading!) 












To avoid sex discrimination charges, the store's owner opened a New Wives store just across the street.

The first floor 
Has wives that love sex.
The second floor 
has wives that love sex and have money and like beer.
The third, fourth, fifth and sixth floors have never been visited. 
Rember EVERY LITTLE HELPS 
 :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

a friend of mine used Tesco dating agency all he ended up with was a bag for life  

joe 

:roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do Tescos accept second hand husbands????


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

And don't go to Tesco expecting to find yourself a "well endowed" husband either..............



Just remember their slogan :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd be looking to get 3 times the value with my clubcard reward coupons.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------

